# Coyote Bounty question.



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Ive got a question on the coyote bounty. Is there an age limit on the coyote's turned in? Say if I shot a mother coyote, and found the den with 11 very small pups, would I get $50 for each pup turned in as well?? Or just $50 for each adult yote turned in?

Or would I be better off selling the pups on KSL as "Silver German Shepherds"?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

i've known guys do just that--only not with 11 pups! they pay $50 no matter if it is a grandaddy wolf/coyote hybrid or an eyes-not-yet-open squished puppling.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They will even take a partial birth abortion coyote pup if you can manage to rip the jaw off intact. Is it unethical to sell the aborted fetuses of coyotes? That's would seem to be a conundrum these days. Worth a presidential debate question from Megyn Kelly if you ask me.------SS


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Could I possibly take a box full of coyote puppies to the nearest DWR office and let them put them down with their gas that they use? I would feel a little bad shooting a pup point blank range. How else would you kill them humanely without possibly being viewed as abusing or torturing them? Animal abuse is a felony now days you know.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

woundedjew said:


> Could I possibly take a box full of coyote puppies to the nearest DWR office and let them put them down with their gas that they use? I would feel a little bad shooting a pup point blank range. How else would you kill them humanely without possibly being viewed as abusing or torturing them? Animal abuse is a felony now days you know.


That's an idea. Worth giving them a call to find out if you could take that route.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that it may sound cruel, but when you find a den like that just wring their necks before you even think of bringing them home. Why leave it up to someone else to do the dirty deed? 

If you can't do it then you may of taken up the wrong hobby.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

woundedjew said:


> Could I possibly take a box full of coyote puppies to the nearest DWR office and let them put them down with their gas that they use? I would feel a little bad shooting a pup point blank range. How else would you kill them humanely without possibly being viewed as abusing or torturing them? Animal abuse is a felony now days you know.


Well, a few things. First, they might have rabies, ticks, fleas, mites, tularemia, mange and any others of a number of parasites. Second, it's illegal to transport live wild animals without the correct permit. Finally, dying a slow death of dehydration, starvation or exposure is assuredly worse than a hatchet blow to the brain stem or a .22 to the brain.

Having a little empathy for animals is good, but too much leads to some backward reasoning. By the way, if you're ever tempted to have a conversation with a vegetarian regarding the idea that eating nothing but soybeans instead of a diet of wild game AND vegetables can actually result in more killing of wild animals, be advised that they really don't want to hear it. :shock:


----------

